# Yella belly marmots?



## huntducksordietrying

Are Rock Chucks (Yellow Belly Marmots) protected in Utah and or Wyoming?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

We used to shoot the marmots out at Willard. That was many moons ago back when you could drive and hunt on the dikes. I don't think they are protected but I could be wrong.


----------



## Al Hansen

I think they are non-protected vermin.


----------



## KAFO

If they are protected I'm in deep **** ... in both states!


----------



## elkfromabove

Per the DWR's Collection, Importation and Possession of Zoological Animals Proclamation/Guidebook, referring to the list of mammals (not counting invertebrates, birds, fish, amphibians and reptiles) under the jurisdiction of the Utah DWR, the only mammals you can kill without a Utah DWR license or a DWR Certificate of Registration are the following species: opossums, sugar gliders, jackrabbits, muskrats, meadow voles, nutria, pocket gophers, chipmunks (except yellow pine chipmunks) and red foxes. Every other mammal is either protected or controlled (with some exceptions, ie: nuisance, domesticated, commercially raised and bred fur animals, etc.) by the Utah DWR and/or by some other state or federal agency which has their own rules. Coyotes and raccoons are under the jurisdiction of the Utah Dept of Agriculture & Food and are not controlled nor protected. Yellow-bellied marmots are controlled and require a Certificate of Registration to collect (kill). A COR per species, or per animal? I have no idea, but that's the law. Have fun all you vermin hunters! I'd say there are a lot of nuisance animals out there! :lol:


----------



## cklspencer

> Welcome to the "other animals" section of the DWR wildlife forum. This section is used to discuss furbearing animals, cougars, trapping, non-game mammals, species of special concern, and many other critters.
> 
> The following are links and quotes from Division Code regarding many of the frequently asked questions we see in this section of the forum, and can be found in its entirety at: http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657.htm
> 
> Certain sections of the following code have been highlighted or omitted for space purposes. Please note that the information below is specific to hunting squirrels and marmots, and may be viewed in its entirety by using the above link.
> 
> NOTE: IT IS THE HUNTERS RESPONISBILITY TO KNOW ALL CURRENT GAME LAWS, AND THE INFORMATION BELOW IS SUBJECT TO CHANGE & STIPULATION
> 
> NON-GAME MAMMALS (e.g. Squirrels and Marmots)
> 
> (b) "Nongame mammal" means:
> (i) any species of bats;
> (ii) any species of mice, rats, or voles of the families Heteromyidae, Cricetidae, or Zapodidae;
> (iii) opossum of the family Didelphidae;
> (iv) pikas of the family Ochotonidae;
> (v) porcupine of the family Erethizontidae;
> (vi) shrews of the family Soricidae; and
> (vii) squirrels, prairie dogs, and marmots of the family Sciuridae.
> 
> (1) A certificate of registration is required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals:
> (a) bats of any species; and
> (b) pika - Ochotona princeps.
> (2) A certificate of registration is required to take any shrew - Soricidae, all species.
> (3) A certificate of registration is required to take a Utah prairie dog, Cynomys parvidens, as provided in Sections R657-19-6, R657-19-7, R657-19-8 and R657-19-9.
> (4) A certificate of registration is required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals in Washington County:
> (a) cactus mouse - Peromyscus eremicus;
> (b) kangaroo rats - Dipodomys, all species;
> (c) Southern grasshopper mouse - Onychomys torridus; and
> (d) Virgin River montane vole - Microtus montanus rivularis, which occurs along stream-side riparian corridors of the Virgin River.
> (5) A certificate of registration is required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals in San Juan and Grand counties:
> (a) Abert squirrel - Sciurus aberti;
> (b) Northern rock mouse - Peromyscus nasutus; and
> (c) spotted ground squirrel - Spermophilus spilosoma.
> 
> SEASON DATES AND BAG LIMITS
> 
> (1) All nongame mammal species not listed in Section R657-19-4 as requiring a certificate of registration, may be taken:
> (a) without a certificate of registration;
> (b) year-round, 24-hours-a-day; and
> (c) without bag or possession limits.
> 
> (Please note that Red Squirrel, Rock Squirrel, Ground squirrels (excluding Spotted Ground Squirrel & Alberts Squirrel) and Marmots are not listed as requiring a Certificate of Registration, and thus may be hunted as above)


This was in an old thread from the old forum.


----------



## wyogoob

Far as I know you can kill them with reckless abandon in Wyoming.

Please note that in Southwest Wyoming the Rock Chuck population increases expotentially with the distance in miles from the Utah border.


----------



## huntducksordietrying

wyogoob said:


> Far as I know you can kill them with reckless abandon in Wyoming.
> 
> Please note that in Southwest Wyoming the Rock Chuck population increases expotentially with the distance in miles from the Utah border.


Yes it does. Found a sweet spot infested with 'em out there between Evanston and Cheyenne North of Colorado South of Montana. It was about four marmots to every P-dog. Didn't dare shoot the Chucks cause I didn't know their protection status. Next time I'll fill the air with red mist from them.


----------



## InvaderZim

> NON-GAME MAMMALS (e.g. Squirrels and Marmots)
> 
> (b) "Nongame mammal" means:
> (i) any species of bats;
> (ii) any species of mice, rats, or voles of the families Heteromyidae, Cricetidae, or Zapodidae;
> (iii) opossum of the family Didelphidae;
> (iv) pikas of the family Ochotonidae;
> (v) porcupine of the family Erethizontidae;
> (vi) shrews of the family Soricidae; and
> *(vii) squirrels, prairie dogs, and marmots of the family Sciuridae. *
> Northern rock mouse - Peromyscus nasutus; and
> (c) spotted ground squirrel - Spermophilus spilosoma.
> 
> SEASON DATES AND BAG LIMITS
> 
> (1) All nongame mammal species not listed in Section R657-19-4 as requiring a certificate of registration, may be taken:
> (a) without a certificate of registration;
> (b) year-round, 24-hours-a-day; and
> (c) without bag or possession limits.
> 
> *(Please note that Red Squirrel, Rock Squirrel, Ground squirrels (excluding Spotted Ground Squirrel & Alberts Squirrel) and Marmots are not listed as requiring a Certificate of Registration, and thus may be hunted as above)*


They are legal quarry in both Utah and WY. However please remember all other laws pertaining to guns, distance from roads, etc. are still pertinent.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I have a pretty decent "chuck" spot we can always go get a couple during the summertime. The old .22 lr does ok but is a little anemic especially on long shots and in areas where they can dive under a rock in a jiffy. For this very purpose I am faced with the dilemma of deciding between a .17 hmr and a .22 mag.


----------



## hoghunter011583

colorcountrygunner said:


> I have a pretty decent "chuck" spot we can always go get a couple during the summertime. The old .22 lr does ok but is a little anemic especially on long shots and in areas where they can dive under a rock in a jiffy. For this very purpose I am faced with the dilemma of deciding between a .17 hmr and a .22 mag.


I got a .22 mag and love it. I used to pop nutria in the swamps and it really did a great job. Very acurate and didn't feel as wimpy as a regular .22.

I never shot the .17, I got the 22 mag because I used to use it to hog hunt, which is drops them like a stone, brain shots only!! Ah I miss that old pearl river swamp....... wait I'm grouse, phez and elk hunting this year and till then I'll be catching rainbows.... nevermind I hate Louisiana lol!!


----------



## Prairiewolf

I too find the .22 LR a little lacking on the long shots, and besides sometimes those chucks can be downright hard to stop, and they crawl off under a rock, which is probably about 2 feet of crawling. But I like to use my .221 Fireball with 35 grain Hornady bullets, which are a lot faster than 22 LR and about the same weight, but don't blow the chuck into oblivion. If I wanted to do that, I'd use my 22-250, which I've done also. But I think the .221 is just about perfect for rockchucks.


----------



## Al Hansen

colorcountrygunner said:


> I have a pretty decent "chuck" spot we can always go get a couple during the summertime. The old .22 lr does ok but is a little anemic especially on long shots and in areas where they can dive under a rock in a jiffy. For this very purpose I am faced with the dilemma of deciding between a .17 hmr and a .22 mag.


The .204 does a rather nice job on em. :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob

I remember the rock chucks use to hide in the pipes at work. We would take a rosebud torch and put a good load of oxy-acetylene in the pipe; say long enough to fill about 25% of it, and then light it off. 

Man that was fun....if ya had yer earplugs in.


----------



## swbuckmaster

*Re: Re: Yella belly marmots?*



wyogoob said:


> I remember the rock chucks use to hide in the pipes at work. We would take a rosebud torch and put a good load of oxy-acetylene in the pipe; say long enough to fill about 25% of it, and then light it off.
> 
> Man that was fun....if ya had yer earplugs in.


Lol id like to see that. We have the suckers at the inlaws house. They get in the pipes and get stuck and plug the drains. Id like to blow them out but the pipes are pvc so I think it would do more damage.


----------

